# Stuart 10V almost done



## mwilkes (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi folks.

I've more or less finished my Stuart 10V. It's taken about a month's worth of evenings and has been pretty character-building. Plumbing, painting and a base still to go. Not without faults (in fact there were many) but it nevertheless runs very nicely even just blowing into it. 

This is my second engine - the first was a Stuart oscillator (see here). The 10V was quite a big step up from the wobbler, but in fact the wobbler managed pretty much to teach me everything I know.

Built on a Taig lathe with a vertical mill attachment and a (fairly rubbish) rotary table.

Any recommendations for other casting kits (Stuart or otherwise) that are doable on the Taig would be appreciated! I might just go ahead and do a 10H since I know I've got all the necessary tooling. 

Anyway - here are a couple of pics:













Try as I might, I couldn't get the ridge out of the flywheel - there seems to be harder steel where the two sides of the mould came together. Might do another one. Might not. Life's short.

Thanks for watching


----------



## rkepler (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks very nice, good work with small tools.  

The ridge on the flywheel is likely from the cast chilling quickly, it'll form a 'white cast iron' which is extra hard.  If you can't get under the chill with a carbide tool the only other ways to get rid of it is to heat treat the part (take it to about 1450 degF in an oven and let it cool somewhat slowly) or to take it off with a grinder (tool post grinder on the lathe).  In your case I don't think either is really necessary as it doesn't show too badly.

By all means try the 10H, but it would seem to me that you might be looking for more challenge sooner or later and might want to consider a twin vertical with reversing or maybe a 2 cylinder mill engine.


----------



## Propforward (Nov 29, 2012)

That really is an excellent engine - very nicely done!


----------



## vcutajar (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats on your running engine.  Well done.

Vince


----------



## Beachside_Hank (Nov 29, 2012)

Machinery can be art as well as functional, perhaps jeweling the flywheel can help the aesthetic?


----------



## Jeff L (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice work


----------



## xs4all (Jun 9, 2016)

lovely. are the drain cocks homemade?

ps. love the flanges


----------



## xs4all (Jun 9, 2016)

i would suggest completing this engine w/ a reversing linkage and the water pump. two nice little projects to keep you busy for the summer.


----------



## bazmak (Jun 9, 2016)

This engine was the first I made in retirement years,and I think you have done an excerlent job.Moreso if you can get it to run by blowing in it.Still haven't fitted gaskets to mine yet but it almost runs.Almost  Regards barry


----------



## 10K Pete (Jun 9, 2016)

Ya'll realize this thread's 4 years old??

Pete


----------



## mechman48 (Aug 21, 2016)

10K Pete said:


> Ya'll realize this thread's 4 years old??
> 
> Pete


 
Never the less valid information. I'm at the latter stages of building mine & as the OP says, not without numerous faults I have found numerous areas of 'chilled' cast iron in my castings, breaking drills, drills running off faced location once in to the body etc.

I have a 10H & a 'Progress' to start after this so may well light the Bar-B-Q... (no, we're not having hot weather that's an unknown here in the UK), & throw the castings into the fire to alleviate any 'chilled' areas. I spoke to Stuarts rep' at the Doncaster exhib' this year & he was aware of the casting problems, they have sourced a new supplier of castings & so hopefully will resolve the chilled casting scenario scratch.gif .


----------

